# Awful Bitter/Sour Taste In Mouth/ On Tongue



## loopyloubz (Nov 24, 2013)

I suffer from IBS C.
I have episodes though the year - mainly constipation and lower left abdominal pain. Sometimes a little leg pain thrown in for good measure 
My last 'episode' lasted just over 4 months. I am now free of abdominal pain - constipation is just a fact of life for me. However! A new symptom has recently appeared and I wonder if it is IBS related?
For over 4 weeks I've had a really bitter/sour taste in my mouth and on my tongue. My tongue feels sore.
Dentist says all is ok and there is nothing visibly going on in my mouth.
Could it be IBS related? It's driving me mad! Eating helps but I can't eat all the time!
Could it be a symptom of IBS even tho I am actually pain free at the moment???
Other things I have going on - just to muddy the waters - are early menopause (I'm 43) and hypothyroidism 
Thanks all!


----------



## spunko2010 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm no GP but a metallic/irony taste in the mouth is a symptom of menopause.


----------



## Flax (Jan 31, 2013)

I think there is a lot of other causes for strange taste and soreness in the mouth. The first I think of is low levels of iron and vitamin B12.


----------

